# Cloning



## slarys (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have 2 whitewidows grew up from feminized seeds which you can find in the below pics.

I wonder if they are good enough to be cloned. I can still see new branches coming out from existing branchs so i am in doubt now. 

Should I wait 1 or 2 more weeks or they are good to be cloned now?

I hope the pics are enough for you to get idea.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 10, 2012)

i find they are ready to clone after 4-5 nodes on the branch including the top.

i dont see any pictures here....


----------



## Locked (Feb 10, 2012)

How many nodes and how old are they? Those pics will help once you actually get them posted.


----------



## slarys (Feb 10, 2012)

sorry here are the pics now.. i mean added them above


----------



## slarys (Feb 10, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> How many nodes and how old are they? Those pics will help once you actually get them posted.



I see now 10 nodes from bottom to top.. I see there are still incoming. They are like 6 weeks old if im correct.


----------



## Locked (Feb 10, 2012)

I wld wait but you cld get a cut or two off them now I think.  Those look quite small for 6 weeks. jmo


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 11, 2012)

i like smaller sized clones, to me that looks good to go for cloning on a few branches

im not taking about nodes on the main stem but on the branches you plan on cloning.


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 28, 2012)

The sooner you take the clones the more time they will have to vedge before going into 12/12 -- depends on strain, pheno and if you have only one flower tent like me  I'm thinking it is a matter of timing more than anything. JMO

Green Mojo

HF


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

if there more then two nodes u can clone it.


----------



## getnasty (Mar 5, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> if there more then two nodes u can clone it.


More than 2 nodes on what? The main stem or does there need to be more than 2 nodes on a branch that you're going to cut off for a clone?



-nasty


----------



## ArtyCannabis (Mar 8, 2012)

Im new to all of this, so maybe you guys can give me your thoughts.

I took some cuttings yesterday, but there are no 3 node stems coming out of the main stems yet. So I cut some of the smaller main stems, and placed them into the rockwool.

Is it ok to take the main, and use it as a clone?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2012)

"Is it ok to take the main, and use it as a clone?"

Yes.


----------



## ArtyCannabis (Mar 8, 2012)

" Yes"

Your welcome, lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2012)

ArtyCannabis said:
			
		

> Im new to all of this, so maybe you guys can give me your thoughts.
> 
> I took some cuttings yesterday, but there are no 3 node stems coming out of the main stems yet. So I cut some of the smaller main stems, and placed them into the rockwool.
> 
> Is it ok to take the main, and use it as a clone?



Are you talking about topping and cloning that?  I don't understand  "no 3 node stems"?

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## ArtyCannabis (Mar 8, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Are you talking about topping and cloning that? I don't understand "no 3 node stems"?
> 
> Do you have any pictures?




Branches growing directly from the plant.




> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 19, 2012)

your cuts look fine and most would likely agree that you are safe taking clones once the plant is sexually mature :icon_smile:


----------



## Maximlis (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice pics. i think you cn apply topping and cloning on it.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Mar 29, 2012)

I vegged mine out to 6-10 nodes on the main stem, sexed, then cut clones above the first node on the lowest branches, about 2 weeks before flip  

When pollenating for seeds, I also used the first couple nodes on the lowest sets of branches, after about 2 weeks of flowering photoperiod  

If I did pinch out the main shoot half way through veg, I dried and smoked it for preliminary indications of potency, even in males

I wanted 3-4 nodes ON the clone, cuz as soon as it roots they all start jammin . . . those look ready man do it

jm2c:48:


----------

